# Colorflow on CL



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 24, 2016)

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/5931489170.html    ???


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 24, 2016)

Way better than new....

Mike


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 24, 2016)

Dam what a beauty...$$11000?!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 24, 2016)

Way out of my price range but a beautiful bike.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Yikes... looks funky. Bizarre paint job and odd choice of colors. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Barto (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow, stunning bike, there was certainly quite a bit of work that went into this!  Anyone care to take a guess as to what it would have cost to bring that bike up to this condition?  Assuming of course that the bike was in fairly reasonable condition from  the start....


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2016)

i would bet not counting labor a nd searching,its under the money


----------



## mtnbikeman (Dec 24, 2016)

No chain? how are you supposed to ride it.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2016)

its not for riding its for showing!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice looking wondering how off color combo is. Needs nice clean skiptooth chain.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 28, 2016)

Beautiful bike.
BUT lots of wrong parts. Wrong colors and color scheme. I realize everyone does their own thing, but it seems to me that if you're gonna spend that kind of money (LOTS) on paint and chrome and parts, why not do it correctly? Might have fetched $4000 or more if done right, as it is who knows?? Sure is pretty though!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 28, 2016)

Beautiful bike.
BUT lots of wrong parts. Wrong colors and color scheme. I realize everyone does their own thing, but it seems to me that if you're gonna spend that kind of money (LOTS) on paint and chrome and parts, why not do it correctly? Might have fetched $4000 or more if done right, as it is who knows?? Sure is pretty though!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I don't see any post war Sears bike getting $4k and I don't care how well restored or original it is. I agree with others though about using funky colors and wrong parts. I've caught grief from members before by calling something like this is "rectification" but if you don't use the correct colors and parts it most certainly isn't "restored". Overall not a bad looking bike if you just want "shiny". V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't see any post war Sears bike getting $4k and I don't care how well restored or original it is. I agree with others though about using funky colors and wrong parts. I've caught grief from members before by calling something like this is "rectification" but if you don't use the correct colors and parts it most certainly isn't "restored". Overall not a bad looking bike if you just want "shiny". V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> I don't see any post war Sears bike getting $4k and I don't care how well restored or original it is. I agree with others though about using funky colors and wrong parts. I've caught grief from members before by calling something like this is "rectification" but if you don't use the correct colors and parts it most certainly isn't "restored". Overall not a bad looking bike if you just want "shiny". V/r Shawn



Seller states "It took me over a year to find all the original parts"
Got a chuckle out of that. $4K might be a stretch but not impossible for a correctly restored Color Flow. Some WF X53's have sold in that range, I believe the Color Flow is a realistic comp. All just opinions of course.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I've seen X53s advertised for over $4k but the highest priced legit sale I know of was somewhere around $2700 I believe for a damn near mint original one. For a really sharp, correctly restored, bike I can't see more than about $1500-1600 which is probably 2/3rds of what it cost to do one right. Those are my thoughts and observations. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 28, 2016)

It's all relative to whatever you focus on and/or collect. You may be surprised to learn the amount of coin that changes hands between us idiots that collect worthless postwar Sears junk.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> It's all relative to whatever you focus on and/or collect. You may be surprised to learn the amount of coin that changes hands between us idiots that collect worthless postwar Sears junk.




Sorry if offense was taken but it was not the intent of my post to demean anyone's collecting interests. The only post war ballooner's I've seen or heard of cracking $5k were anomalies such as the Hex Tube bought by the BMA and the Phantom sold at the Schwinn auction. Those are just MY observations and I'm certain there are maybe a few pristine post war bikes that could bring that kind of coin in the right environment. I have been called a "sucker" for a bike I bought this past year. The bottom line is I wanted it and really don't care what anyone else thinks. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't see any post war Sears bike getting $4k and I don't care how well restored or original it is. I agree with others though about using funky colors and wrong parts. I've caught grief from members before by calling something like this is "rectification" but if you don't use the correct colors and parts it most certainly isn't "restored". Overall not a bad looking bike if you just want "shiny". V/r Shawn



That bike is good for crows and pack rats...they love "shiny" things...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Sorry if offense was taken but it was not the intent of my post to demean anyone's collecting interests. The only post war ballooner's I've seen or heard of cracking $5k were anomalies such as the Hex Tube bought by the BMA and the Phantom sold at the Schwinn auction. Those are just MY observations and I'm certain there are maybe a few pristine post war bikes that could bring that kind of coin in the right environment.




No offense taken Shawn, my point was that your focus is not postwar, so anything you may have "seen" in that arena may be irrelevant, as far as a postwar collector is concerned. 
I haven't seen or noticed any great action in TOC bikes, but only because they're not my primary focus, so anything I've seen means absolutely nothing to the fine folks who collect that era. See?

As you know, there are many private collections and collectors in every hobby that are not known publicly, so transactions that any of us may have seen or have knowledge of are not necessarily the most accurate gauge of what the market will bear. 

As you said, if you want something bad enough and don't care what anyone thinks, then the cost really doesn't matter. Btw, nice bike!


----------

